# My horse family and I :)



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

last new year










Volk:




























family in different years:









































































Will be very glad to answer on your questions ! ))


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

Vania's story ))). He was born in Ryasanski Opytnui stud farm at 24.04.2004. Here, in Russia, are many stud farms, but actually this is not very good. They have a nice bloodlines, but a worsty keeping. When Vania was 2 years old, he was sold and gifted to one rich man from Kyrgyzstan. Kyrgyzstan is a country near Russia and the way there on a truck takes about 3-5 days. So Vania was travelled from Ryasan to Kyrgyzstan. In there I doubt what exactly he was engaged. Looking like he was used on national games (something like football on a horses or polo) or national horseracing from 2 to 4 years old. But they trained him rather roughly. When he was about four years old, he was presented to my friend and travelled back in Russia in stable near Moscow. Then he came, he looked poor and was really not a well-mannered horse )) He was underweight, with a big stomach (needing deworming ), stiffy muscles and not trimmed a lot (may be a year, may be more). And he was seriously clubfooted. Really nice gift )) (after 3 months of arriving he looked so:










) But soon he gain weight ( first time I think he was eating and eating even then asleep), was dewormed, trimmed and transformed to a really nice horse. Then was elliminated two troubles: first was his awful clubfoot and second was his behavior. He was a young stallion, spooky, afraid of rider, riding and everything about it. Not taughted how normally stay tied, saddled, washed and so far. And when he understand what no one not will force and punish him, he begin to try interact with people (and how this doing a young not well-mannered stallion? biting, bitng ))) ) So my friend recognize what this horse doesn't approach to her as a beginner rider and her daughter. Then she think a lot and presented Vania to me )).
Then I think a lot. His behavior was not so much trouble - I owned horse before and have a knowledge of what to do. But his hoof and some health troubles was a trouble. He was able to longe on left and was'nt able to go to right on the circle. And he was full of willing to move, but moves he strange. Galop from left was nice and from right looking like a goat galopping ))) . And he can't trot a lot - after 15 minutes trot became really imbalanced and length of right and left forelegs steps became very different. Our vet says what he need a corrective shoeing, and he was shoed and became lame on his clubfoot. It proceeded few months and not get to be better, so I began to trim him naturally. First him trimmed a naturall trimmer (she was my friend) and then I began trim him by myself. And this has a results )) , and massage and osteopathy does. Don't have photos of his foot right at the beginning (was very awful). This is from middle of process about 3 and 2 years ago (when trimmed by trimmer): right front http://halla.fotoplenka.users.photofile.ru/photo/halla.fotoplenka/140074572/xlarge/164839267.jpg and left front : http://halla.fotoplenka.users.photofile.ru/photo/halla.fotoplenka/140074572/xlarge/164839262.jpg . And now it became more better, but I'm lazy don't have good photo of his hoof (but can be seemed on other photos when he trotting or cantering)
So we was solved some troubles and on some troubles went on a right way. Vania is really kind, nice and intelligent horse and loves his sons and wife very much (and hope me too ))) ) He stop to bite everything and everyone and became well-mannered and understanding horse, very nice to interact with. Now we are about 4 years together. Later I told to yours Lada's story and story of their sons borning and growning ))). (Please told me if I wrote something incorrectly in English)


----------



## Vessnuwka (Oct 3, 2012)

Lada's story)) she was born at 1998 in a small farm 250 km from Moscow. Lada's breed is Tersk. Tersk breed was estabilished as breed at 1949, but it's roots going into 19 century and earily. Until revolution and civil war in 1917 it was Streleckaia (or Streleck) breed, and after civil war only few horses of this breed remained. They was founded and bred with Arab and Shagiya and other looking-like horses to keep and revive Streleck breed. This work was going on the Tersk stud farm and then on Stavropolsk stud farm. Also, goal was to create (and revive) breed with very good strong health, nice temperament, excellent abilities to training. This was last breed in our country bred for the cavalry)) And then work was complete and bred was registred, in the same years cavalry was disbanded )) . Tersk horse have great use in circus because their great ability to learn, obey and interact. But now this breed bred only at one stud farm and few little farm and it's studbook open for a not typical for Tersk kind of Arab (actually, for any Arab) and for some Warmblood. Modern Tersk is smaller than it was early and have different, often not typical conformation. 
Recent owner lost Lada papers (( I saw them, but cannot remember now her mother and father names. But they can be restored in VNIIK (institute of studbooks and other documentation), but I while am lazy to make it. In her life Lada was doing everything)) and last 3-4 years before she came to me she was a dressage horse. But, actually, she did not like it at all )) Her previous owner was out of money at some time and lost interest in dressage and owning Lada. At one day in a january 2010 she phone me and ask " do you want to see Lada and may be she would be yours or may be you can find her other good owner?" In spring 2009 (or 2008?) I already saw her one day at dressage competitions, where she won the second place (don't know how to translate dressage test name). She was great, nice mare (but she never wished to be a dressage horse - she was someone who looked as a little forced to be a dressage horse). But she was white )) as a snow. And two weeks early that phonecall I was precipitately told that never I will get to myself a white mare. I thought to find wife for a Vania at somedays, and thought about trakehnerXakhalteke mare (dun maybe), or else like that, or may be nice paint mare. But I went to look at Lada at stable near Zelenograd. She was about half of year out of training, in only a few hours turnout and did not look great. Also she was in yellow spots )) . But when I looked into her eyes, I understood what she is who I need )) And told to her owner what I take Lada to myself )) 
Lada went on a stable where Vania was lived in that times in a morning 5 febraury 2010 and I met her and went her to her new stall. First two weeks she was so quiet, so that was really unusual for me. I got used to Vania's behavior of a young stallion - interest to everything, desire to communicate with all, desire to discuss all my wishes and commands and so on. And Lada simply said yes to what I ask her. One winter evening we walk with her in stable vicinities. That stable is located in a small suburb of Korolev (Lesnue Polianu - Forest Glades), and Korolev is a suburb of Moscow. This land now is actively built up with new houses and cottages, and fields and the woods remains ever less near. Actually there is big national park Elk Island near Korolev, but in it is no one good stable and stable which I find is on other side of Korolev than Elk Island. So near that stable we has a cottages, field, river, very little forest and railroad crossing it. And when I and Lada walk to that forest, she saw for the first time close to a train (our walking path was abot 20-30 m from railroad). Vania was learned to what is train in and got used not to pay to them any attention, but it took some time. And when Lada saw it, she was scared for first 2 minutes, when I say to her what here is nothing to be scared, and when she say to me "yes" and and we quietly went further. And this is her nature of behavior - to agree )) . In my life with horses I hife lots of expirience wth gelgings and stallions and very little with mares before I owned Lada. Mostly mares who I was seen has a very whimsical unbalanced behavior, sometimes a nightmare behavior )) but this all not about Lada. She is really nice girl and so lucky what she and Vania really fell in love with each other. Before I was asked to bred with him one mare of my friends and we do it, but with that mare was nothing like with Lada - only something like sympathy. In summer 2010 I transported my horses to the more suitable stable named "Mechta" (Dream) with pasture, good stalls and lots of woods and fields for walks and riding where they are living till now (until one not so lucky escapade to try another stable near Mechta for 5 months when I returned to Mechta again).
This is a young Lada:










She on febraury 2010










And other her photos


----------

